# Rubberised underseal for factory finish



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, I'm currently doing some rust removal / welding up inside one of my wheel arches.

What product can I use to give a similar thick, rubberised coating? It feels like seam sealer, and was brushed over the factory seams but left with a rippled sprayed finish everywhere else.

I've seen people use upol raptor, but that seems to give more of a rough textured grippy surface as it's normal use is as a bedliner?

I have a decent compressor setup, and would like a nice thick coating as close as I can realistically get at home to the factory finish. Any help appreciated.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Take a look at the Bilt Hamber products they are all very good have just used Dynax UB on my wife's Fiesta it isn't rubberised but sure you will find something suitable
https://www.bilthamber.com/corrosion-protection-and-rust-treatments/


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used Eastwood products before which I liked though not thus specific one but sounds as if it's what you're looking for?

https://www.frost.co.uk/rubberised-undercoating-eastwood-aerosol-18oz.html


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

https://eshop.wurth.co.uk/is-bin/IN...aignName=CS005&[email protected]

Have a look at this, underbody and gravel throw protection, I think this what VW uses.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

I had a look on the bilthamber website a while ago and couldn't work out the differences between the products, the names don't seem to match the descriptions, maybe it was me being dumb.

I like the sound of the wurth stuff, it sounds like a proper rubberised coating which is what I'm after, and being for a BMW there's a chance they're the factory supplier too. They also do it in aerosol, be interested to see what sort of finish it gives, could be handy for little touch ups.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> I've seen people use upol raptor, but that seems to give more of a rough textured grippy surface as it's normal use is as a bedliner?


That's nasty stuff and contains isocyanate,I wouldn't use it and there are good alternatives available,see Bilt Hamber.


----------

